# Out For A Few Days.



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Membership,

I've been getting a lot of PMs the last couple of days, so I feel that I should explain that I am out of the office for a few days to tend to some health problems I'm experiencing. Once all the testing and such is out of the way, I'll be able to tend to your requests and comments.

Anything urgent, please contact one of the other Admins. I hope to be back by Wednesday.

Cheers.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Take care Mike and get better soon!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

If I took all the trips to doctors and specialists out of my schedule, I wouldn't have anything to do. :roll: Good luck, Mike, and I wish you good health! Gary


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike, I hope whatever it is that it's nothing serious and you recover quickly. We're all pulling for you.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck Mike. Hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## Graftonsax (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope the place is standing when you return, good luck brother.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Thank you all for the kind words and well wishes, they truly are appreciated believe me. I spoke with my Doctor today, and although I hate it when people drone on about their health publicly, long story short I am switching to insulin for my type 2 Diabetes, and am now on some additional medications for my heart and triglycerides.

Fingers crossed, this will help keep me from kicking the bucket just yet.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

Wishing you good health Mike.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I wish you good luck and good health Mike!


----------



## geauxsax (Nov 5, 2007)

Best wishes, Mike.


----------



## sonnymobleytrane (Jun 4, 2005)

Good luck Mike.


----------



## Robysax (Feb 23, 2009)

My prayers and best wishes to you.
Take care....


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Take care, my friend.


----------



## daigle65 (Sep 17, 2007)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> ...Fingers crossed, this will help keep me from kicking the bucket just yet.


I'm crossing mine too


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Take care Mike! Keep us updated! 

Victor.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

Best Wishes and get better soon!!


----------



## SoundCanyonGM (Jul 30, 2009)

Though I am a newbie, just like to say all the best and hope the new medication helps. Also, I wish you a speedy recovery. Btw, if you have any questions to ask about diabetes, feel free. I work in the health sector.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Many thanks for all of the kind words and well wishes. My health issues have been largely controlled by the inclusion of insulin and a few other meds added to my already rather lengthy, daily list.

I encourage any other type 2 diabetic who is not successfully controlling their disease with oral meds to talk with their Doctor about adding insulin as I have. As the TV commercial states, "I wish I had gone on insulin earlier". Ditto.


----------



## geauxsax (Nov 5, 2007)

Mike,
Good to hear you're doing better!


----------



## color (Aug 27, 2009)

Try to eat some pawpawes and more vegetable , maybe can helpful . Eat less or stop eat sweet food . Mike .


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Glad the modified treatment is working, Mike. Good luck with it all. Gary


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Many thanks for all of the kind words and well wishes. My health issues have been largely controlled by the inclusion of insulin and a few other meds added to my already rather lengthy, daily list.
> 
> I encourage any other type 2 diabetic who is not successfully controlling their disease with oral meds to talk with their Doctor about adding insulin as I have. As the TV commercial states, "I wish I had gone on insulin earlier". Ditto.


Mike, I understand what you are talking about! I am having problems too and I have reached the maximum dosage of the 3 different drugs I use to control diabetes (along with the other ones for high blood pressure and cholesterol). I have been resisting going towards insulin, maybe I shouldn't ......you have my sympathy and total comprehension , be well!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

milandro said:


> along with the other ones for high blood pressure and cholesterol.


Hi Milandro,

The three seem to always go hand in hand, as they have in my case.

Color,
I have practiced a diet of plenty of vegetables, limited red meat, and no refined sugar for years. The real poison to a diabetic is actually carbohydrates such as potatoes, white rice, white bread etc. Nothing shoots your blood glucose up faster.

Type 2 Diabetics actually DO produce insulin through their pancreas, however it is not as effective as a normal person's in reducing one's sugar levels. Oral medications can work to make the insulin more effective, but many, like myself, must go on insulin injections to bring the levels down to normal.

Milandro,

If your oral medications aren't doing the job, I HIGHLY recommend asking your doctor about insulin injections. If the idea of needles turn you off, investigate the pens they have now, that have very minuscule, disposable needles, and multiple, dial in dosages that make administering painless and effortless. One dose in the evening added to your other meds is usually sufficient, unlike type 1 (juvenile) diabetics who must inject multiple times a day. My older sister suffers from that form of the disease.

Many thanks Gary and all for the words of encouragement.


----------



## beezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Evenin' Mike,
Just to let you know that I'm type 1 and have been for 38 years (67 now)! Plus the statins, plus the blood pressure stuff . I not going to expire just yet (hopefully)!
Just keep taking the pills and all.
Dave


----------



## olhonker (Aug 15, 2006)

You gotta start working on that old BSA Giold Star you have had hidden in your garage for 50 yrs. Bruce Brennan, NY


----------



## DavyRay (Dec 10, 2007)

Mike,

Do what you gotta do. You know the drill. You know the risks. I know all this is a pita, but, you know, it's life.

Good luck,


----------

